# Mandella Effect



## Death Angel

I thought this was interesting. Some think we slip between alternate world's or realities.


----------



## mudwhistle

This is another example of liberals causing chaos with their good intentions.
It doesn't matter who is in charge in Africa. 
The majority tends to kill the minority.
I think ultimately that is what Democrats want in America.
Chaos, murder, mayhem, and then they come running to save the day with Communism/Authoritarianism.


----------



## Death Angel

All true, but that's not the meaning of the "Mandella Effect"


----------



## Death Angel

Here are a hundred examples of the Mandella Effect
God bless Katy Perry!


----------



## Crepitus

mudwhistle said:


> This is another example of liberals causing chaos with their good intentions.
> It doesn't matter who is in charge in Africa.
> The majority tends to kill the minority.
> I think ultimately that is what Democrats want in America.
> Chaos, murder, mayhem, and then they come running to save the day with Communism/Authoritarianism.


Lol, thinks you're talking about Nelson.


----------



## Death Angel

Crepitus said:


> Lol, thinks you're talking about Nelson.


That is where the name of this originates.



> Mandela died, a large number of people around the world found themselves thinking they were sure he died much earlier, while in prison in the 1980s. These people found each other online and the Mandela Effect was born


How a Wild Theory About Nelson Mandela Proves the Existence of Parallel Universes


----------



## Robert Urbanek

A logical follow-up would have been for that person making the video to contact Chase and ask them about their logos and if they were changing them. Nevertheless, I have also experienced a number of Mandela effects which I will eventually post.


----------



## Michelle420

Death Angel said:


> I thought this was interesting. Some think we slip between alternate world's or realities.


It was Bernstein.


----------



## g5000

Death Angel said:


> *Mandella Effect*


A good example of the Mandela Effect is thinking his name is spelled "Mandella".


----------



## g5000

Death Angel said:


> I thought this was interesting. Some think we slip between alternate world's or realities.


That woman is an idiot.


----------



## luchitociencia

Death Angel said:


> I thought this was interesting. Some think we slip between alternate world's or realities.


Don't worry girl, it's not you.

Notice that the colors of the word CHASE are in accord to the color of the background. In blue background the best color for letters is white, in a white background wall or sign the best color for the letters will be blue or black.

The choice of coloors wasn't made because someone perceived your thoughts, actually nobody knows if you  exist unless you post your video online or you have family, friends, coworkers, etc.

Take it easy, and forget about you having "powers",  because you don't.


----------



## Robert Urbanek

*The other Vladimir Duthiers*

CBS Morning News announced today that their newsman Vladimir Duthiers had married news producer Marian Wang. Yet, I seemed to recall that several months ago, in response to women who were interested in Vladimir, co-host Gayle King said, “Sorry girls, he’s not available. He’s gay.” I also seem to remember, though less clearly, photos or videos showing Vladimir’s male partner.

Does anyone else have an alternative memory of a gay Vlad?


----------

